

Namecheap: December 29th - Move Your Domain Day - avirambm
http://www.namecheap.com/moveyourdomainday.aspx

======
rawrly
namecheap appears to be blurring the line of "stopping sopa" and "boycotting
godaddy".

You can choose to boycott a single company based on the lines of disagreeing
with their core values, that's great to do! Show them you're pissed for their
support of a bill you dislike, but this is not enough to stop SOPA.

Writing your representative helps stop SOPA, being involved helps stop SOPA,
bringing yourself up to speed with the bill's progress will help. I hope that
no one feels their action to address this matter stops with just transferring
domains.

